# 

## admin

-    .       ,    ,  .  ,        ,   񳺿  ' . ,       ,   ,      7  11     : ,  ,      ' (!),    " " . 
        -,   ""  ﳿ  . ³,        ,  ,   -       "" ,  , , . 
    ,  ,  ,   ,     ,   .  ,        ,   ,      ,     . ֳ ,      ',   ,   ,     ,    . 
   ,       ,      ,     , . ,   ,    ,    ,    ,     ,           ,   ,  .

----------

, ,   ,   -       .             .      "      "

----------


## admin

**:       .     ,      -     .

----------


## Rinka

**:    http://last24.info/read/2008/03/01/6/152

----------


## rust

...      ?

----------



----------

,     60%     ,  40%  :  , , ,   ..

----------


## Olio

,   -

----------


## Def

...

----------


## rasta-koy

,       :- ))))))))))
-----
       :  ,     !
      ,     ,   ,   5000  !

----------


## Def

. 
  .     .    .        ( )

----------


## rasta-koy

> .     .    .

  ,        ,    -,      ,  , ,     ...
   :- ))

----------


## Def

.))) 
    .  .      ,    . 
   .      (   ) )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> .)))

  , ,                    7      ,          .         !!!!!
     , , -   120         ,        !

----------


## Def

. 
,    ,   .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,    ,   .

   , ,   ,   ,   ...
    ,       .  ,   ,          ,         ,  :          ,     ,     ,   ,        !
-----
    ,              ,        , ,   ,      ( ,  ,                  )
,        ,      (     )     ,    ,                  ! ,  , ,      !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,       ,   ,      7  11   (...)      ' (!)

    ?   3    "  ,  ,      ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ?   3    "  ,  ,      ?

  ----,         ,   10-15   ,   ,  , ,    ,  ,    .,  , ,        ( ,        )

----------

